# County Fair BBQ Comp...  Help Needed  !!!! New Plan



## JckDanls 07

So the Fair is in Jan...   and they hold a Competition every year for charity...  They supply the meat and charcoal for a $50 entry fee ...  This years (2022) choice of meat is Tri Tip ...  Since tri tip is rarely seen in stores here it's not a piece of meat that I am very familiar with ..  


My thoughts are to smoke at really low temp (180ish) for 3 or 4 hrs so it will take on more smoke...  Keeping an eye on IT as to not go over 120`...  and then putting it on a screaming hot grill to sear/crisp up until an IT of 130`ish... and then letting it rest for 30 minutes leaving enough time for slicing and then turn in ... 

What's y'alls thought on having a drip pan under it while cooking...   Half full of some kinda concoction and then resting the sliced pieces in it before serving/turn in... ??

Will be reading all comments/suggestions...


----------



## MSK2193

Ry has always done well with his cooks...


----------



## clifish

my tritips hit 110 deg in under 1.5 hours at that temp.  To go 3-4 hours you might need to use a lower temp.


----------



## jcam222

I would make sure to be well versed in the multiple grain directions. Cutting it correctly will be half the battle.


----------



## JckDanls 07

jcam222 said:


> I would make sure to be well versed in the multiple grain directions. Cutting it correctly will be half the battle.




For this I did not know ...  Thanks...  will look into it ...


----------



## bauchjw

If you want to be really out of the box you can try doing the Tri-tip  like a brisket. A few of us have done this method and really we’re happy with the results. It’s a risk, some people call it sacrilege, I cringed the first time I heard of it, but the flavor is unique and amazing.


----------



## WaterRat

bauchjw said:


> If you want to be really out of the box you can try doing the Tri-tip  like a brisket. A few of us have done this method and really we’re happy with the results. It’s a risk, some people call it sacrilege, I cringed the first time I heard of it, but the flavor is unique and amazing.


I was thinking the same if there’s enough time. Tritip like a brisket is one of the best things I’ve ever cooked.


----------



## yankee2bbq

bauchjw said:


> If you want to be really out of the box you can try doing the Tri-tip  like a brisket. A few of us have done this method and really we’re happy with the results. It’s a risk, some people call it sacrilege, I cringed the first time I heard of it, but the flavor is unique and amazing.
> View attachment 517849
> View attachment 517850
> View attachment 517851


I’ve done tri-tip this way too.
Its been stated before…..cutting it correctly is key.


----------



## schlotz

The reverse sear method you are suggesting is a good one.  If you get the chance, a trial run might be helpful to work out any kinks in your plan. Depending on the size & thickness the timing can vary for each Tri-Tip. Regardless, pulling somewhere between 120-125º, let rest for 5-7 min then sear on a hot grill 1-2 min per side.  Pull and rest at least 10 min before slicing. Not knowing the judges hard to tell if there is going to be a preference on doneness. With this method I would be shooting for 135-137º but then there is the wait time in the box before judging to consider. If you have more than one to cook and enough time, you could do one your way and the other like brisket. Both in a box would be an awesome surprise.  JMTC  

Regards to timing, adding a smoker tube for extra smoke could help but remember it's the judges taste preferences and IMO the meat flavor should still shine through. Not a fan of holding sliced meat in a bath of some sort prior to presentation.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thanks everybody for your reply's...  I imagine I will have to get the butcher to order me one to do trial run ... As I said..  they are never in the stores around here ...


----------



## TNJAKE

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thanks everybody for your reply's...  I imagine I will have to get the butcher to order me one to do trial run ... As I said..  they are never in the stores around here ...


You can order from porter road butcher if you have trouble finding one








						Tri-Tip
					

Our dry aged, hand-cut Tri-Tip are unlike any you’ve ever tasted. The epitome of California barbecue, this cut is made for fire and smoke. All of our beef are 100% pasture-raised with no antibiotics and no added hormones. We dry age our Angus beef whole for a minimum of 14 days to give each and...




					porterroad.com
				




Pricey but worth it imo


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  so the new game plan is to cold smoke it for as long as I can...  As I am reading that a lot of members say that a low and slow smoke is what makes them tuff... then I will inject it AFTER the cold smoke with some "stuff"...  and throw it on a hot grill until 135ish...  

What says y'all ???


----------



## TNJAKE

I smoke most of mine at 225 then reverse sear. I've never had a tough one





						Smoked Tri Tip (Reverse sear)
					

Schools out for the holidays so the kids are taking advantage of hanging out with friends. So that left me and the wife alone together for a change. Decided we would have a tri tip for supper.   Tri Tip Marinade: 1/2 cup soy sauce 1/2 cup wooster 1/3 cup oj 4 cloves minced garlic Red pepper...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						Missed Tri Tip Sunday......
					

Evening fellas and non fellas. Yesterday seemed like a Tri Tip holiday with all the posts. I had burgers but thawed a TT for today. Buddy made me some of his coffee rub. Not sure what's all in it but sure is delicious  Here it is rubbed down while the smoker is coming up to 225. Used pecan Onto...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						Smoked Tri-Tip(Reverse Sear)
					

Evening smokers! Smoked up a Tri Tip tonight. Turned out delicious. Rubbed with Meat Church Holy Voodoo about 4 hours before the smoke  Had the smoker running at about 230° using pecan. Took it about an hour to hit 120° IT  Took it off the smoker at 120° and got my sear flame going  Few flips...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						Surf and Turf
					

Evening fellas and non fellas. Getting some pretty bad weather here in tennessee. Snow, ice, freezing cold. Today's my birthday so wasn't gonna let the weather hold me back from a good meal. Started off with a 3lb Tri Tip with Jeff's Texas rub.  Due to weather I went with the pellet smoker. 225...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## golfpro2301

Majority of time I have done reverse sear but last two times I used an old pellet tube and lit it and put meet directly over it to take on as much smoke flavor as possible. This was done in my offset and lasted about 1.5 hour. I then moved it over to my Komodo Kamado caveman style right on coals until 125F internal. Probably best ever had


----------



## foamheart

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK..  so the new game plan is to cold smoke it for as long as I can...  As I am reading that a lot of members say that a low and slow smoke is what makes them tuff... then I will inject it AFTER the cold smoke with some "stuff"...  and throw it on a hot grill until 135ish...
> 
> What says y'all ???



Thats how I have done it, smoke it low until you are happy with your smoke, then finish it as needed. BUT remember there is such a thing as too much smoke. I also stayed away from hard smoke woods. Corn cob and apple is good IMHO. Here like your house Tri tip just hasn't caught on, I think its because of the slicing. A full tri-tip goes easily for 75.00. I don't don'tb do many because I can get a brisket for that much. 

Rubbed with 2 parts cracked black and 1 part kosher. Nothing else.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Results coming tomorrow night after the comp....  We'll see....


----------



## Nefarious

JckDanls 07 said:


> Results coming tomorrow night after the comp....  We'll see....


Have you decided what you are.going to do?


----------



## JckDanls 07

post number 12 ^^^^^^

Don't know what's gonna happen ..


----------



## TNJAKE

Let us know how it goes. I'm sure you'll turn out something tasty. Keep your slicing under control and that's half the battle. Good luck bud


----------



## 912smoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> post number 12 ^^^^^^
> 
> Don't know what's gonna happen ..


Yes sir good luck lots of support  !

Keith


----------



## bauchjw

Good luck!


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  so the results are in... 

I lit the pellets (pecan and cherry mixed) in the a-maz-n tray... put the tray down in the bottom of the weber kettle and let it smoke while I trimmed the tri tip (which were fairly small..  2 -3lbs maybe)...  Put the meat in the kettle @ 9:15...  Our turn in time was @ 4:25...  so my plan was to let it cold smoke until about 2 o'clock and then put it on indirect heat... 

Welp...  about 20 minutes in I see no smoke coming out of the vent on the kettle... The pellets went out...  relit them.. put it back in... about 30 minutes..  again..  no smoke...  WTF ...  relit again and this time I took the charcoal grate out and set the tray right on/over top of the air vents ... 30 minutes later..  no smoke again... I couldn't keep them lit to save my life..  so I put 2 lit briquettes in the tray on top of the pellets... this time they kept going but in turn also raised the heat some in the kettle... Which I was ok with as it will help in bringing the temp of meat up really slow.. 

So about 1:30 I took the meat off and injected our STUFF...  Got the kettle fired up and it was way too hot (300+) to put the meat on...  closed vents down and let it get down to about 260...  couldn't wait any longer as time was starting to get away from me... Put meat on and IT came up pretty quick... Took it off at 125` IT... Tented with foil while I lit a chimney 3/4 full of charcoal to pour in the Weber Smokey Joe for searing... Took IT up to 135+ish and pulled... rested for 20 minutes then sliced...  Slicing went good (across the grain in both directions of the grain)... 

I thought it turned out really well as far as tenderness is concerned ...  The taste..  well..  it wasn't good enough (according to judges) to place in the top 3...  My partner does the marinade/injection and was talking to some lady (retired chef) in his neighborhood... She told him to use rosemary...  welp..  He got a little heavy handed on it .. IMO ...

As a side note..  you wouldn't believe some of the appetizers that got passed around (a public voting comp as well)... 

All in All..  we had a blast and ate WAY TO MUCH food...

Sorry for such a long post ...


----------



## TNJAKE

Sounds like a good time and you got some experience to boot. A little rosemary goes a long way. A good way to incorporate rosemary is during the slicing portion. I like to put a little garlic olive oil on the cutting board then add some chopped rosemary, thyme and red pepper flakes. Rest your tri tip on top of that then slice. Can toss the beef in the goodness on the board. And it looks pretty for the final presentation





__





						Anniversary Porterhouse
					

Evening fellas and non fellas. Yesterday was mine and Emily's 18th wedding anniversary. Kids went to friends houses so we got to spend some rare time alone.  Thawed out a nearly 2lb Certified Piedmontese porterhouse that Robert aka @tx smoker gifted me for Christmas. Beautiful steak Seasoned up...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				








__





						Venison Back Strap and Shrimp
					

Evening fellas and non fellas. Kids were gone tonight so grilled up a feast for me and Emily.  Have some chunks of venison back strap in the deep freeze Thawed and seasoned with @tx smoker beef rub    Got some shrimp seasoned with @tx smoker cajun rub Got some coals going in the charcoal baskets...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Not a tri tip but some pics to show what I'm talking about


----------



## Nefarious

Sounds like a good time win either way.  Got to cook some good food and eat some, what's bad there?


----------



## bauchjw

Sounds like fun! I had a blast on my first go at contest too, and some experience!


----------



## 912smoker

Experience gained for sure. I've never done a comp but would love to try it once for the knowledge and experience!

Keith


----------



## Nefarious

912smoker said:


> would love to try it once for the knowledge and experience!
> 
> Keith


'Either do or do not, there is no try'. Yoda


----------

